

Tensions rise as the US is accused of cyberwarfare with France - derpenxyne
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/141094-tensions-rise-as-the-us-is-accused-of-cyberwarfare-with-france

======
bediger4000
Classic use of re-cycled Mid-century Modern Technology: the picture is almost
certainly of a Nike Ajax surface-to-air missile
([http://sortingoutscience.net/2009/11/02/scientific-
tourist-9...](http://sortingoutscience.net/2009/11/02/scientific-
tourist-97-nike-ajax/)), first deployed in 1953.

"Cyberwarfare" is so un-photogenic, they have to use cool looking "Space Age"
missiles to get us to realize that we're talking WAR here.

